# CC - Nice sites; shame about the rules



## prusling (Nov 26, 2005)

I guess the name of the club says it all - our last two stays have shown us that they are far more geared up for caravans than motorhomes.

Their rules state that the caravan or motorhome has to be in the middle of the pitch. In the case of a caravan this is fine - with an awning on one side and the towing vehicle on the other they can maximise their use of the pitch without encroaching on their neighbours. However, for a motorhome, particularly with a side door, positioning the vehicle centrally means that only a third of the pitch is available for e.g. a freestanding awning and table and chairs, as the other side of the vehicle generally has no access door. The obvious answer is to position the motorhome on the left or right third of the pitch leaving enough room for awning, etc in the other two thirds.

Our last two holidays at club sites have been spoilt by over-officious wardens insisting that we stick to the rules in this respect.

At the last site (Ramslade in South Devon), the warden eventually appeared to understand the logic, but when we left enough space between the van and the freestanding awning for us to sit, he said that this made the awning look too much like a tent, even though it is clearly purpose-made for a motorhome, and this didn't seem to matter all day while we were out! Illogically, they then didn't have any objections to a separate pop-up tent...

Wardens have a necessary job to do in policing the site (and rules such as speed limits are clearly important) but their heavy-handed attitude has spoilt our last two all-too-rare breaks with the club.

In contrast we recently had a fantastic stay at a superb independent site in France (les Embruns at Le Pouldu) where we had a corner pitch. We asked them whether they minded us positioning the van 'sideways' across the back of the pitch, and they looked at us puzzled and said it was our emplacement for the duration and we could use it as we pleased!


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

That is why we don't bother using sites in UK!

France, here we come - again!


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

If enough people left the club maybe the club would start to ask questions as why ,what can we do ,etc.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

I agree that voting with your feet may be the answer but let's not forget that technically these wardens are 'employed' by the club members. If I can't reason with the warden then a complaint to HO is my next step. I think it is HO who has forgotten the roots of the 'CLUB'


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

We park on CC pitches in the way that's convenient to us and we've never had a problem.

Last weekend I had a pitch at Blackshaw Moor, Leek CC site and as I positioned the van I realised it would be better if we parked right next to the grass so the beardies didn't pick up bits and pieces from the gravel hardstanding. Although we were in direct sight of the wardens nobody bothered. 

Some have mentioned 'central to the peg' when we book in but I think it's a bit like the fish and chip shop assistants who asks if you want salt and vinegar even though you said no salt and vinegar at the beginning of the order. It's a litany, something they don't think about and as they have such a high proportion of tuggers they can't stop themselves.

If they think about it logically and aren't unthinking jobsworths they'll realise that the rule doesn't need to apply to motorhomes. But you'll find the odd jobsworth everywhere.

SDA


----------



## rupert1 (Feb 13, 2009)

People have some strange experiences with the CC. Personally we only ever use their sites in the UK, if possible, as they are consistently the cleanest and the best run. No warden has ever told us anything other than would I please let them know which pitch we are on. If a warden ever told me to move because I was parked wrongly I would ignore them, what are they going to do?


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Hmmm. We have been lucky enough to have a few weeks off this August (a month I don't normally ask for). We managed to book into Great Yarmouth for a few days but on arrival were told 'You have the last pitch'. Pitch my arse 8O There was a small uneven lump of dirt that was the leftovers of some twin axle caravan's 180 - There was was a track around the back, front and down one side, all in constant use by dusty 4*4s from hell - Don't forget, said the warden 'Centre to the peg' which meant that we couldn't pitch without the aid of a jack and about eight of those monster chocks. The wardens were ever so surpised the next morning when we said 'Thanks but no thanks'

I can understand a full site but frankly these people are taking the mick - the pitch we were given was a piece of waste ground dreamt up for the high season's peak rates - This happened to us in Tintagel when the CC opened up a vast field next to the site proper and invited us to pitch there (full price of course) The fact that a motorhome simply couldn't pitch on these sort of slopes was of no interest to the wardens - We declined their offer and managed to squeeze in to rump end piece of land a bit closer to the shower block.

As it happens, today I drove for a week's holiday down to West Runton. I haven't been there before but again on arrival we simply could not pitch on any of the available pitches due to the stupid 'rear end centre to the peg' rule - I can pitch for and aft with a little athwartships when 'middle centre to the peg' but rear to the peg we were off the scale - We eventually found a pitch but then discovered it was miles from the facilities and was again in the middle of someone else's awning mud :roll:

My wife rarely swears but when I heard a couple of choice little numbers I thought to my self _Endex_ :lol: Sure enough I was despatched to get our money back - 'Ahh the computer will only give you four nights refund and not five Mr Autoquest because it has assumed that you will stay at least one night' - A few moments later the warden had a screwed up till roll and Mr & Mrs Autoquest left with a full refund.

Where are we now? Why back home for the week... Nice!

Caravan Club next year Sir? - I think not... 8)


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

We stayed at Houghton Mill CC site and was told on the phone that "they don't reserve pitches" but (and this is a big but) if we phoned a couple of days before they would see what they could do to get us a pitch near to the tent areas where my brother was going to stay. We arrived and sure enough there was a big "Pitch reserved" sign in the corner (nice spot) near to the tents. Superb. Real people who understood other people's needs.......


----------



## peej (Feb 21, 2009)

We have stayed at a number of CC & CCC sites and have yet to find one where the wardens have not been extremely friendly and helpful. 

Perhaps we have been lucky. My only grouse is the fact that they are often showing no availablility when I want to book.

Peter


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

My biggest gripe with CC sites is not the rules (fairly minor requirements which have never upset nor inconvenienced us), but with the fact that so many of them are so obviously designed for caravanners.

Earlier this year, on the way to the Cornish Farm rally, we broke up the journey by stopping at the Burford CC site. As per usual, beautiful site (hedges clipped to within an inch of their lives, shower block which conformed to the CC standard, which is like staying at a Holiday Inn).

The biggest problem is that it's basically in the middle of nowhere, and the access roads have no pavements and no grass verges. Walking anywhere is out of the question. They do have a nice secure dog walk area and a great play area for kids, but the whole raison d'etre is that you get in your car and drive to places. We've been to a few CC sites like this.

It does seem that the CC 'tolerate' motorhomes, while their main business is focussed on caravans.

Gerald


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

geraldandannie said:


> The biggest problem is that it's basically in the middle of nowhere, and the access roads have no pavements and no grass verges. Walking anywhere is out of the question. They do have a nice secure dog walk area and a great play area for kids, but the whole raison d'etre is that you get in your car and drive to places. We've been to a few CC sites like this.
> Gerald


That is exactly why we decided that if we were to keep the motorhome and not go back to a caravan we needed to tow the Smart in the UK. Now we can get out and about.
Any where outside the UK and sites etc are close enough to towns to walk in and discover.
Gerry


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

We stayed at the Ramslade CC site late July and found the wardens very helpful. Parts of the site (to the left as you go in) have some tight pitches and they were careful to ensure firebreak gaps between outfits. One guy was asked to reduce the size of his windbreak from a long one encompassing 2 outfits to 2 short ones. The warden explained the rule and why it was being used.

The wardens themselves - slaved a way all day, but still had time to tell us of a quiet lane down into Stoke Gabriel so we could walk there without risk of being knocked down.

I suppose we each have our own expectations and feelings about how we are treated, but don't forget that some of the wardens come in for unnecessary abuse onsite. Not implying that any of you people would do so!

Colin


----------



## rraf (Jul 11, 2009)

I was clueless regarding the "centre peg" rule.We have stayed on many CC sites and never been asked to park up in any particualr way.In fact,the last site we stopped at,the warden stood with me working out the best side of the pitch to park on for our car to fit and the awning out and for our main window to have the best view out!He then came back ten minutes later to ask if I was happy with the pitch and if I'd like to move that there were plenty of other pitches available.

As for the motorhome friendly sites,I must agree with the aforementioned in that caravanners are catered for better than MHers.On one site,I couldn't empty my waste tank as there was no grid so a bucket had to be used,plus the service points were on the one way route round the site.I pulled up so tight to the service point to get off the road and proceeded to fill up the F/W tank,however a new arrival in the form of a caravanner impatiently squeezed by me with literally an inch to spare.Not a practical set up and as I stood filling up,I wondered how MHers with access points on the N/S of their MH would fare filling up in a one way system.

Is it worth bringing this type of thing to HO's attention?Would they take it onboard?

Lynne


----------



## DK66 (Feb 23, 2008)

[We haad a similar problem at Dockray Meadow - we had just purchased a Kyham drive away awning and found 1. we couldn't att it to the 'van because the pitch was sloping, so we moved to another pitch and 2. because of the centre peg rule we couldn't fit the awning on the gravel (NOT allowed to encroach on the grass!!), so we asked for one of the larger pitches and was told they were reserved 'in case' a larger unit arrived. After 3 nights the larger pitches were still available and we had been unable to erect our new awning. This happened again at Burrs Park , where we couldn't fit the awning on the gravel, but there waas a 3rd of the pitch empty,so eventually we sold the awning. This annoys us as you see large caravans with very large awnings and a car and we all pay the same fee. We have informed the Club but nothing seems to have been sorted.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Gerald-re BURFORD CC Site:

Not sure what your family circumstances are but haven't you tried
http://www.wysdomtouringpark.piczo.com/?cr=7

Close to the island at the top of the hill at Burford & therefore close to the town.

Nice walks along river windrush, and near the golf course.

Smallish site so you'd need to book if weekends or Bank Holidays. They've added hardstandings recently-the site/grounds are owned by the school but the couple who run it are motorhomers.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

That looks a nice one Tellbell, I have saved it to my list of possibles.Just far enough away to make it inteesting.now with hard standing you say.

cabby


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

I think Caravan Club sites are very good and to a high standard and in the past have had no problems with hard working Wardens, but hear comes the but. 
On our last stay at Rowntree at York where we have stopped numerous times we did have some slight problems. On arrival and booking in as I went to leave the office I was informed in what I thought was almost a telling off manner I was informed to drive around the site at walking pace and no more. On finding our pitch which was a corner one we parked as close to the post markers as instructed but then we due to the hedge and Tree at the back of the pitch and the need to leave space to get our bikes off this meant the front of our van was right at the front of our pitch. Guess what I became uncomfortable with the speed 4x4s were coming around the site very close to my Van. 
So we moved the Van angling it slightly. Having done this a Warden parked right next to us whilst carrying out his work and said nothing. Next day pouring with rain same warden at around the third time of passing informs me he has received a complaint about my parking not up to the markers and could I please move it. Opposite me was a Caravan with front end in, no one bothered so perhaps there is some problems. 

Another issue I noted at Rowntree is the Motorhome service point the number of Vans I saw use the facility and then (those who have been will know what I am describing) drive down a path which is blocked and so they then have to attempt to reverse out. Would a sign not prevent this problem.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

It seems to me that anyone with a military background would be quite at home on a CC site!!

Unless of course you were top brass - then you would be perfect as a warden!


----------



## Waggy (Jan 15, 2006)

grumpyman said:


> On arrival and booking in as I went to leave the office I was informed in what I thought was almost a telling off manner I was informed to drive around the site at walking pace and no more.


The wardens at Rowntree are no doubt extra sensitive on this issue as I recall that a young child died after being struck by a car on this site a couple of years back.

Of course there are always some who think that speed limits do not apply to them :evil:


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Waggy said:


> grumpyman said:
> 
> 
> > On arrival and booking in as I went to leave the office I was informed in what I thought was almost a telling off manner I was informed to drive around the site at walking pace and no more.
> ...


Could not agree with you more perhaps that was why I also saw a Warden attempting to find the parents of a Toddler who was riding a bike around the entrance.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Just far enough away to make it inteesting.now with hard standing you say.


Hi cabby (no PM recently? :wink: )

Part of the site is grassy -just like someone's well kept back garden. The rest is hardstandings.

Burford is a pleasant town with, as mentioned, nice walks around.

Best to book in advance.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*CC*

On the very rare occasion I have stayed at a Caravan Club site, I have not had this issue with pitching.

Russell


----------



## rraf (Jul 11, 2009)

I love Burford-so pretty.We made a mini miracle in Burford!


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Reading these posts and many, many other threads about the CC there seems to be a constant inconsistency in MHFers experiences of the club sites.

Some visits - fine.

Other visits - quite the opposite.

For me that uncertainty makes it unlikely that I would ever go near one.
Not being members of the CC is thus no hardship for us.

The whole topic really amazes me, given the contrast of experiences in other countries of €urope.

You turn up, have a look around, decide on a pitch and that is it.

Reception is very often so laid back that they ask you to let them know which pitch you have chosen when it is convenient to you.

If reception is closed - you do the same and report in the morning.

Your pitch is just that, your pitch - you can park anywhere on it and in whichever orientation suits you.

For instance, in hot weather we find that parking with the rear of the van (or tent) (no windows) facing south makes for a cooler stay.

Cool weather? cab windows facing south to get some sunshine heat.

In wet weather we would put the habitation door on the leeward side.

How many disputes arise?

Never in our experience as tenters and MHers.

CC regimentation? Not for us!


----------



## DustyR (Jan 26, 2009)

Interesting to hear comment about keeping to speed limit on CC sites, when we stayed at CC site @ Grafham Water recently it was'nt the drivers who were not obeying the limit but loads of kids riding bikes ( and a few adults ) at well over the speed limit and as a pedestrian one had to have eyes in the back of the head to avoid being mown down. This is one of the reasons we sometimes head for Adult only sites. However my wife recently Googled 'Adult only' sites and did'nt get quite what she was expecting !!!


----------



## rraf (Jul 11, 2009)

DustyR said:


> However my wife recently Googled 'Adult only' sites and did'nt get quite what she was expecting !!!


Oops!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We have been members of the CC for nearly 30 years and have never encountered those experiences BUT we have encountered (and tackled) drivers who believe that 5 mph is when the needle is just around the 20 ("speedos always over-read" - I was told by one such driver once!) :roll: .

The situation about drivers going too fast is partly to protect children (I always thought that their parents were responsible and should be watching them ! 8O ) 

BUT it also protects the DRIVERS - how would you feel if you were driving a car / car + van / MH and hit a child (through no fault of your own)? That is what happened in the incident referred to - the driver was innocent and the child apparently came out from between two vans with no thought about vehicles. That driver has had very bad problems (as have the wardens and sub-wardens at the time) with the memories left behind.

Kids should not be riding round any faster than the cars should be going, they should obey the site direction rules and should not be riding round and round - all of which we have seen (and tackled). Perhaps we are awkward in suggesting to the parents (and the wardens) that the rules should be enforced - the consequences are considerable if it goes wrong.

BUT some wardens seem to lack the "common touch" about how to approach or respond to people and seem to leave common sense on the shelf! It may well be due to the way that some members approach them, I am not ignoring that possibility - we have seen that too! But the system does not seem to welcome initiatives by the wardens. Perhaps the problems reported elsewhere about actually getting bookings in CC sites may well contribute to the negative attitude shown by both sides - wardens and members! 


But the sites are maintained to a superb standard (the only other site we have used where the standard is even higher is Eddie VanBitz's site near Taunton!), they are clean and well equipped and once on the site, the experience that we have received has been very positive.

Dave


----------



## rojean (Aug 18, 2009)

*CC Sites*

I was very interested in reading the comments about club sites, we personally have not had any real problems. The Wardens have always been friendly and helpful. However I do agree with the problem of junior cyclists and the Stirling Moss 4x4 drivers. The latter were particularly bad at the Looe site in July. My biggest grouse with the CC is the extortinate c
site fees for a club especially peak season. I know all travel firms up the prices in Summer and bank hols but caravan sites should not After all less electric is used in the summer so the fees should be cheaper than winter.


----------



## Glen432 (May 9, 2005)

Hi

The centre of the peg rule as nothing to do with car or awning but the correct pitching distance between outfits set out by the local authorities (usually 6 metres) in your area. I have worked three sites this year and on two the local fire brigade called at least once a month to check you are following their guidelines and on the third nobody bothered. Last year i worked in deepest Devon and nearby the local commercial site (pack em in stack em high) had a caravan catch fire, it took four minutes to burn to the ground luckily no one hurt. I know some rules do seem a little petty even to me but this one is for a very good reason, your safety.

Regards Phil


----------



## anallew (May 1, 2007)

Oh prusling, what a nightmare! I agree with you, this is my idea of hell.

On a separate note, we too have stayed at Les Embruns at Pouldu - isn't it pretty? So much effort with the planting, beautiful flowers. They have an internal aire too (not sure if that it is the correct term for an aire within a campsite). Lovely site and lovely little village (?town) too.

Great minds think alike!!!!!!!!!!      

Ana


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

DustyR said:


> Interesting to hear comment about keeping to speed limit on CC sites, when we stayed at CC site @ Grafham Water recently it was'nt the drivers who were not obeying the limit but loads of kids riding bikes ( and a few adults ) at well over the speed limit and as a pedestrian one had to have eyes in the back of the head to avoid being mown down. This is one of the reasons we sometimes head for Adult only sites. However my wife recently Googled 'Adult only' sites and did'nt get quite what she was expecting !!!


I was recently on a C&CC site (won't say where) and the worst speeding was actually being caused by the Wardens - mounted on electric bikes, zipping round the site with tuggers desperately trying to keep up as they were led to their pitches.

Mike


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Telbell said:


> Gerald-re BURFORD CC Site:
> Not sure what your family circumstances are but haven't you tried
> http://www.wysdomtouringpark.piczo.com/?cr=7


The only non-adult we have travelling with us is a blonde, furry, 11 month old four legged one. Usually well-behaved :wink:

Looks beautiful, Tel. Earmarked for a visit next time we're in that area.

Thank you.

Gerald


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Glen432 said:


> Hi
> 
> The centre of the peg rule as nothing to do with car or awning but the correct pitching distance between outfits set out by the local authorities (usually 6 metres) in your area. I have worked three sites this year and on two the local fire brigade called at least once a month to check you are following their guidelines and on the third nobody bothered. Last year i worked in deepest Devon and nearby the local commercial site (pack em in stack em high) had a caravan catch fire, it took four minutes to burn to the ground luckily no one hurt. I know some rules do seem a little petty even to me but this one is for a very good reason, your safety.
> 
> Regards Phil


I agree wholeheartedly with the distance requirements between units as a fire break, but surely large awnings and tow cars are just as much a fire hazard as the unit itself. 
It seems to be ok for an awning to be almost touching the next unit, or a car filling the space, just as long as the units themselves are 6 metres away.
The best idea is to reserve an area for motorhomes in a row, (or start a row with motorhomes) so they can all pitch off-centre and still be the regulatory distance apart. Then if caravanners start the other end of the row, where they meet will have a greater gap. Job done!

Or better still, make the pitches large enough to accommodate either, and still be far enough apart!


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

We too have been CC members for over 25 years, and do not reconize some of the problems posted by others, in fact I can only recall 2 slight problems in all that time. I have said before, always have a smile on your face and be friendly and you should be OK.


----------

